# Who Thinks This Is It For Nj



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey Guys Who Thinks We Are Not Going To Get Any More Snow In Nj I Hear Its Going To Get Hot Hear Soon


----------



## Xtra (Sep 29, 2003)

I think we still have a change of getting another storm or two.
There’s still almost two weeks left in February and we’ve received snow as late as April.

BTW: no offense, but maybe you should try spell check (including your signature), use punctuation, and the correct upper and lower case.


----------



## DodgeRam1985 (Nov 30, 2006)

Xtra;372410 said:


> I think we still have a change of getting another storm or two.
> There's still almost two weeks left in February and we've received snow as late as April.
> 
> BTW: no offense, but maybe you should try spell check (including your signature), use punctuation, and the correct upper and lower case.


Hahahahahahahahahaha, oh the irony of the situation. I think that there might be a "change" (oh whoops I mean "chance" not "change") that he might learn how to use spell check. Looks like it happens to all of us, I guess that is why there is the theory of Karma!


----------



## Xtra (Sep 29, 2003)

Damn! there's no eraser on this laptop.
Hey, I'm human and I'll agree I make mistakes.
After posting, I thought that should have probably been a PM.
(I don't mind posting mistakes, but thought he'd like to know about the signature part)
My add-on program only does spelling not grammar.

Thank you for pointing that out to me!
Yep, karma can come back and bite you in the @ss.
Even worse, I used to proof read advertising copy.


----------



## Xtra (Sep 29, 2003)

Hmmm, possible snow Sunday and Tuesday - Wednesday?????


----------



## soulrider1979 (Nov 20, 2006)

I live on the border of Pa and Jersey and I think if we get anything from here on out it will be a night storm when temps are below freezing. Last year we had that one storm in feb. and that was it. I dont think its totally over but I think its over for us. I just checked the longrange for me and the temps are 40's to 50's. I just hope this means I can start mowing the first week of april instead of the third.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Well I hope that we are finished with snow here in Indiana.You guys can have it all.LOL
I am tired of pushing for this week.Anyways there is no where to put anymore snow in my lots.I use to say let it snow.Now I am saying let it grow I am ready to mow.



RCGM
Brad


----------



## snowhappy (Feb 2, 2007)

who cares what are we school teachers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

